# Solid State High Gain Amps



## braintheory (Jan 29, 2013)

So, I know solid state can have top notch cleans, but I still wonder if any of them have top notch high gain as well. I've played most of the solid state amps known for high gain such as most of the randalls, ampeg vh, ibanez tbx-150, Dean Dime head, marshall mg's, line 6, roland, peavey and none of them were nearly as good as my favorite high gain tube amps. I've also tried a lot of hybrid amps like the Randall T2, which also paled in comparison to the best tube amps. The only high gain solid state amps I'm still very curious about are the ISP Theta and the AMT Stonehead. There's very little info on the web about these two amps (especially the ISP Theta). Can anyone tell me about them? Can they hold there own against amps like engls, diezels, fryette, mesa/boogie? I know a lot of people reading this will probably think that comparing these amps to high tube amps is a joke, but they seem like they could be promising and the sound clips I've heard sounded good and I feel like a high end solid state might have some interesting sounds that a tube amp couldn't get. So for anyone who's played the isp theta or amy stone head please speak up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

Ive seen plenty of people here who would put their Randall T2 or V2 against something like a 6505.


----------



## daniel_95 (Jan 29, 2013)

Marshall Valvestate 8100 is worth checking out.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 29, 2013)

I had one of the really early valvestates - bi-chorus 800 or something like that. It broke down seemingly 3 times a week but i played all my early gigs with it, recorded a demo. I remember the distortion as being pretty smooth and warm, could definitely do high gain


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 29, 2013)

braintheory said:


> So, I know solid state can have top notch cleans, but I still wonder if any of them have top notch high gain as well. I've played most of the solid state amps known for high gain such as most of the randalls, ampeg vh, ibanez tbx-150, Dean Dime head, marshall mg's, line 6, roland, peavey and none of them were nearly as good as my favorite high gain tube amps. I've also tried a lot of hybrid amps like the Randall T2, which also paled in comparison to the best tube amps. The only high gain solid state amps I'm still very curious about are the ISP Theta and the AMT Stonehead. There's very little info on the web about these two amps (especially the ISP Theta). Can anyone tell me about them? Can they hold there own against amps like engls, diezels, fryette, mesa/boogie? I know a lot of people reading this will probably think that comparing these amps to high tube amps is a joke, but they seem like they could be promising and the sound clips I've heard sounded good and I feel like a high end solid state might have some interesting sounds that a tube amp couldn't get. So for anyone who's played the isp theta or amy stone head please speak up.



The best high gain solid state of all time IMHO is whatever Dimebag used. Not real up on what it was, maybe some of you anal retentive types can clarify but I think it was Randall if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I honestly like the sound of my B-52 LS-100.:






Not the greatest recording, but a song from my old band gives an idea of what the amp sounds like (note that I don't use pedals, so this is just the amp on it's own):


----------



## Shadowspecced (Jan 29, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> The best high gain solid state of all time IMHO is whatever Dimebag used. Not real up on what it was, maybe some of you anal retentive types can clarify but I think it was Randall if I'm not mistaken.



It was a randall rg100 I think. I have an rg80 and can dial his tone to a T.. I just can't play like him


----------



## braintheory (Jan 30, 2013)

I've played the valve states and they were very good for the price and what they were, but they definitely cannot hold their own against high end tube amps. Like I said though I'm really only interested in the isp theta and amt stonehead.


----------



## Erazoender (Jan 30, 2013)

I've heard really good things about the Theta, granted I've never tried one first hand. People have sometimes said, when they were at an ISP booth at a convention, they asked "so what tubes are in this head?" and were blown away when they were told it was solid state. 

But that's all I got to go off of. If it sucks...... well you got yourself one big expensive decimator


----------



## guitargod2u (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowspecced said:


> It was a randall rg100 I think. I have an rg80 and can dial his tone to a T.. I just can't play like him


 
yeah i play though dime d100 which from what i read everywhere is based off of the rg100. To my ears it sounds just like him. For solid state im happy with what the amp offers. I switched back to solid state because i didn't want to have to worry about tubes and such when i'm only a weekend warrior.


----------



## exclamation-mark (Jan 30, 2013)

A lot of companies actually sell solid state triodes, which are basically just mosfets and other crap stuffed into a 9 pin container. I don't know if power tubes of this sort exist (I can't find any), but I wonder, hypothetically, what would be the outcome if everything in a tube pre-amp was replaced with these components? Is it the tubes themselves that make a tube amp sound like a tube amp, or is it simply a fortuitous choice of circuit topology that creates the magic sound?


----------



## mcleanab (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the ISP Theta Preamp and I cannot say enough good things about it. The ISP company rocks too...

Quality of tone, neck and neck with my Engl e530 (I'm running both through a Rocktron Velocity 100 into two 2x12's with Eminence Swamp Thangs, Governor and Wizard). In the room, it's actually much more articulate than the Engl to my ears.

It has a HUGE range of tonal possibilities... the cleans are far and away the best I've ever heard... EVER. Everything from a fat spanky Fender type to a super thin 80's Alex Lifeson ala PRESTO that only old Gallien Krueger preamps could do. Makes an EMG 85 sound like a single coil... love it.

With the pre-distortion EQ and Gain, you can get high gain sounds from a smooth 80's heavy to a way over the top chug that bites.

I love to record mine direct (both cleans using line outs and heavy using the XLR cab sim out which is on the Theta Preamp, Combo and Head).

Here's a vid of the combo from another SS.org user:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-270YFT08xg&list=FLSOaKbGPeWnlU3yc_k-QytA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noyv5bDEQuk&list=FLSOaKbGPeWnlU3yc_k-QytA&index=2

Here's some direct recordings of my preamp:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uujvZ8n6vNk (more of an 80's type tone).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WwGIrYkVCs (the thin 80's cleans that I love).

Ethan Brosh's "Ancient Land" is piped through a big ass Marshall Power Amp:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBaRvuuGEFs (I think just the leads, not the rhythm guitars... again, his style is very 80's as is his tone).

Youtube "ISP Theta" and you'll get a few more hits of some guys chugging away here and there...

I will add this: it's UNIQUE. It has it's own voice capable of a huge range even in just the cleans and even in just the high gains. I don't personally think it sounds like anything else, which for me, is awesome.

Here's a bunch of direct recordings:

Light Horizon | Adam McLean

"The End is Near" is a bit of the over top gain for chugs... (around the 3:30 mark) the rest of the tunes are more of the 80's tones that I like a lot...

I hope that helps! I haven't tried the Theta Head, but I can imagine... (and the Decimators are GOLD).


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 30, 2013)

I may get slammed for this but spend some time with one of the new Dime amps. I jammed through one last month for a last minute set warm up before a show and man it slammed! If i were to ever buy a full solid state amp, i wouldnt hesitate on the Dime. Gnarly amp!


----------



## sage (Jan 30, 2013)

Out of production, but the Vanous amp is phenomenal. If you can find a used one, it's crazy versatile. 3 channels that are easy to dial in and with a wide variety of useful tones in each.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 30, 2013)

Crate GFX-1200H.

My Black Metal band (Morphesia) is playing a show out of the country on Friday and I am borrowing that head. Used it at practice on Sunday, and upon hitting that first chord on my ARZ307, we were all blown away at how HUGE it sounded, I was a bit shocked at how much better our sound was overall too.

I've been using my friend's 5150 for these practices and my other guitarist uses his 6505.


----------



## Rex (Jan 30, 2013)

I always read good reviews about the Peavey XXL, my first amp was a Peavey Bandit and for the price sounds pretty good, I´m assuming that this XXL sounds way better, but never had the chance to hear it personally.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Theta is a great amp great cleans the gain is. Very flexable from classic rock to droptuned grind. Its very clear dynamic. I've been asked few times what. Tubes it has in it lol.its all in all great amp I've had many tube amps And ive loved them but honestly with theta don't miss them.so if your tired of tube amps the theta is a great alternitive


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 30, 2013)

We have a cheap Marshall Valvestate combo in school and believe or not. That thing sounds fucking mean with Standard single-coil Telecaster.


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 30, 2013)

braintheory said:


> So, I know solid state can have top notch cleans, but I still wonder if any of them have top notch high gain as well. I've played most of the solid state amps known for high gain such as most of the randalls, ampeg vh, ibanez tbx-150, Dean Dime head, marshall mg's, line 6, roland, peavey and none of them were nearly as good as my favorite high gain tube amps. I've also tried a lot of hybrid amps like the Randall T2, which also paled in comparison to the best tube amps. The only high gain solid state amps I'm still very curious about are the ISP Theta and the AMT Stonehead. There's very little info on the web about these two amps (especially the ISP Theta). Can anyone tell me about them? Can they hold there own against amps like engls, diezels, fryette, mesa/boogie? I know a lot of people reading this will probably think that comparing these amps to high tube amps is a joke, but they seem like they could be promising and the sound clips I've heard sounded good and I feel like a high end solid state might have some interesting sounds that a tube amp couldn't get. So for anyone who's played the isp theta or amy stone head please speak up.





If you get the preamp get a nice ss poweramp roughly 500 to 1000 watts u wouldn't have trouble cutting through the mix. Loads of headroom as well.you should do great against high end tube amps


----------



## braintheory (Jan 30, 2013)

rebornself27 said:


> If you get the preamp get a nice ss poweramp roughly 500 to 1000 watts u wouldn't have trouble cutting through the mix. Loads of headroom as well.you should do great against high end tube amps



When I said hold it's own against high end tube amps I meant in terms of tone, not cutting through. Also, to warmachine, I've played the dime amp a bunch of times with the volume almost at max and it's a ridiculously good value, but imo it definitely isn't in the same league as high end tube amps like engl, diezel, or fryette. I think a major problem is most people haven't ab'ed these solid state amps against a good tube amp. For example, when I first played the Ibanez TBX-150 I was blown away and then played a mesa triple rectifier and the TBX got crushed. The TBX, however, was tighter and clearer than the triple rectifier. Anyway, my point is the solid state amps that I said I tried were also compared to high end tube amps that I was familiar with and a lot of the solid state/hybrid amps like the dime, ibanez tbx, marshall valve state, and randall t2 sounded awesome until I played the tube amps in comparison.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

Well consider that you're comparing low-end SS amps to high-end tube amps for one. 

Imagine comparing a Dime amp to a low-end to midrange tube amp like a Crate Blue Voodoo or a Marshall DSL or TSL.

Plus, I still think the Randall T2 and V2 are 2 of the best SS high gain amps you can get besides the ISP Theta, and I preferred them over something like a Mesa Triple Recto.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 30, 2013)

i recently got a randall VMax (predecessor to the V2) and its got a pretty massive sound. I actually like the SS distortion better than the tube


----------



## braintheory (Jan 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well consider that you're comparing low-end SS amps to high-end tube amps for one.
> 
> Imagine comparing a Dime amp to a low-end to midrange tube amp like a Crate Blue Voodoo or a Marshall DSL or TSL.
> 
> Plus, I still think the Randall T2 and V2 are 2 of the best SS high gain amps you can get besides the ISP Theta, and I preferred them over something like a Mesa Triple Recto.



Fair enough. I guess I wasn't being clear. What I'm trying to figure out is if there are solid state amps out there that are at the same level as the best high gain tube amps and like I've said it seems like only possibilities that I know of are the isp theta and amt stonehead. As for the randall t2/v2 vs. the triple recto I completely disagree, but a recto isn't for everyone.


----------



## Basti (Jan 30, 2013)

I get quite annoyed at how much people flat-out dismiss SS amps, it feels like the heavy metal of amps if you ever have to argue in their favour.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Veil of Maya's tone, so that's another plus for the Randall V2, IMO.


----------



## braintheory (Jan 30, 2013)

Basti said:


> I get quite annoyed at how much people flat-out dismiss SS amps, it feels like the heavy metal of amps if you ever have to argue in their favour.


I have nothing against solid state amps. Otherwise I wouldn't still be interested in the isp theta or amy stonehead. It's just that none of the ones I tried sounded as good as the best high gain tube amps I've played, but I'm still open minded. I bet most would agree with me if they also did the ab comparisons.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

Well then I'm not one of those people. 

I've always been a fan of SS amps. They have a tightness and very speedy "response" high gain tube amps don't have. The amps that come close to that tightness, IMO, are the Mesa MKV, higher-end Engls, and Fryette/VHTs, and maybe the new Randall/Fortin amps.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 30, 2013)

^this

I coun't have said it better.


----------



## karjim (Jan 30, 2013)

Dimebag:

- Randall RG100ES heads and cabinets (1983 - 1991, 1996 - 1999)
- Randall Century 200 heads and cabinets (1992 - 1995, 2000) ----> this is the SHIT to go for SS 
- Randall Warhead heads and cabinets (2000 - 2004)
- Randall X2 Warhead heads and cabinets (2004)
-Krank Late 2004


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 30, 2013)

in all honesty the isp theta is great amp it is tough to say if it would stack up against the high end tube amps i can say that my theta combo holds its own against my old Peavey 5150 combo with no problems i find the theta to be less harsh and more dynamic than the 5150 and with just as much gain with no noise


----------



## Basti (Jan 30, 2013)

@brain: sorry man I wasn't referring to you, I was mainly thinking back to a guy at a guitar shop. Denied both Dime and Chuck's use of solid state amps. Well I never...


----------



## mcleanab (Jan 30, 2013)

braintheory said:


> I have nothing against solid state amps. Otherwise I wouldn't still be interested in the isp theta or amy stonehead. It's just that none of the ones I tried sounded as good as the best high gain tube amps I've played, but I'm still open minded. I bet most would agree with me if they also did the ab comparisons.



I know you guys are more referring to full heads, not just preamps, but I could do a brief A/B comparison between my Engl e530 and ISP Theta Preamp via the cab sims on the Rocktron Velocity if that would be at all helpful... I can't mic it up due to my apartment (and I suck at micing anyway...)

Let me know! (Might be a while since I'm busy, but would be a great thing to try out for fun...)


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 30, 2013)

Pod HD + SS power amp.

Awesome solid state tones.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jan 30, 2013)

RH 150 G3+ does a good job.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 31, 2013)

Some of the most metal tones ever have been made exclusively with SS amps. There is no denying their inherit tightness and aggressive sound. While most (good) tube amps can eat them up in a mix, it is really glorious to find a SS amp with enough headroom and punch to give tubes a run for the money. I know I will always keep at least one solid state amp in my arsenal whether for backup of just plain ease of use.

I wonder how the new RG3003H will stack up against tube amps and the older SS heads of the past. You should consider adding it to your list. And of course there is always rack gear...


----------



## DarkNe0 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have an AMT Stonehead. KICKASS amp! Really one of the best sounding high gain amps I've ever played. I would totally recommend it, and for 50watts, it's LOUD as hell! Only downside is that it has an 8ohm input


----------



## karjim (Jan 31, 2013)

I still have my Randall RH200 SC, i love it, but with my buddy and his Engl Savage 60 I was eaten like a little cracker at same volumes...It's hard to make a good combination in a band with SS and Tube heads...


----------



## schizoidasylum (Jan 31, 2013)

How about the randall rg100 sc?

Is it the same as rhe rg100 es with added chorus in a combo version?

I had mine done into a head and sounds great?


----------



## Basti (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks sweet, I want to make my Randall natural now.


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have another older video of the theta recorded with crappy camera


----------



## jd267 (Jan 31, 2013)

randall is coming out with some kick as ss amps. rg1503 150 watts and a 300 watt version . from what i here they sound like the warheads and rg100es on steroids !! cheep to ! people have them but don't no were the hell to get one? I have cash in hand for the 300 watt . any one no where they will be for sale???


----------



## BillNephew (Jan 31, 2013)

That B52 LS100 is an entirely different beast on its own. My favorite feature on it is the simulated speaker out on the back of the head. The effects loop level controls are really useful too for dialing how much you want your reverb or delay to come through without having to kneel down and adjust the settings on your pedalboard. I haven't mic'd it before, but I imagine with my new Carvin cab with V30s it's going to shine.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 1, 2013)

BillNephew said:


> That B52 LS100 is an entirely different beast on its own. My favorite feature on it is the simulated speaker out on the back of the head. The effects loop level controls are really useful too for dialing how much you want your reverb or delay to come through without having to kneel down and adjust the settings on your pedalboard. I haven't mic'd it before, but I imagine with my new Carvin cab with V30s it's going to shine.



I run my LS100 through my 90s Carvin GX412 and that's the tone you hear in the vid in my last post. Note that the solo in that song is not mine, but that's my old lead guitarist running his dunlop crybaby wah through my LS100/Carvin GX412 rig. 

Edit: Also, here is the sound of me running the simulated cab output, and having the head run directly into my Lexicon Alpha interface:
https://soundcloud.com/jessica-macarthur/guess-this-famous-riff


----------



## Gren (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't think of many SS amps that are on par with or straight out beat high end tube amps, but I think in a lot of cases high end SS > low end tube.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 1, 2013)

I have the AMT Stonehead if you have any questions.


----------



## vent187 (Feb 1, 2013)

Line6 Spider Thr...hahahaha .........I can't do it! I tried, but I can't


----------



## Kreml (Feb 1, 2013)

The old Marshall Valvestates are great amps which you can get really cheap everywhere, i got a Marshall Valvestate 8200 Bi-Chorus 200 watt stereo head myself.

Unfortunately the knobs are known to be cheap and often scratches when turned, but other than that, they are reliable and sound great, even at really low volumes.

Heres how a 8200 sound in B standard:


----------



## linchpin (Feb 1, 2013)

Either the Ibanez TBX150H or Peavey XXL


----------



## damico529 (Feb 1, 2013)

besides the old randalls, I still think my vetta is one of the best ss amps ever. it shits on the spiders and its the best bedroom all-in-one jam amp IMO.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 1, 2013)

Kreml said:


> The old Marshall Valvestates are great amps which you can get really cheap everywhere, i got a Marshall Valvestate 8200 Bi-Chorus 200 watt stereo head myself.
> 
> Unfortunately the knobs are known to be cheap and often scratches when turned, but other than that, they are reliable and sound great, even at really low volumes.
> 
> Heres how a 8200 sound in B standard:




that was fucking sick. awesome tone and riffs


----------



## fps (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall V2 has a sound unlike anything else, absolutely love that sound, sometimes almost like no grain at all, just so clear, even at high gain.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 8, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I honestly like the sound of my B-52 LS-100.:



I knew an older guy in a prog band who swore by the LS-100 as a pod power source. He had Mesas and Marshalls on stage, but that LS-100 was always getting use along with 'em. I've never played one myself - only their tube stuff.


----------

